

Want to be a true innovator? Teach a kid to code (TED Talk) - ScriptEdNYC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etPnN5PpCBQ

======
gracegarey
ScriptEd is of the scrappiest, most awesome startups I've come across
recently.

